# Anyone had an umbilical cord cyst diagnosed on ultrasound?



## Junebug_CJ

I'm just looking to find other women who's babies were found to have umbilical cord cysts. It was identified at my first ultrasound (around 8 weeks) and is associated with a 1/10 risk of chromosomal problems. I was hoping someone could share with me their story, I must not be alone in this... Thanks,
CJ


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh hun. im sorry i havent any advice or experience to share with you. just wanted to send you loads of PMA and hugs. its gonna be tough but you seem to be a really strong individual. wish i had something more reassuring to say to you. xxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, I knew it was rare. Still, I was hoping someone on this forum would have experienced it... My OB told me that he hadn't seen one in nearly 30 years, then I'm the second one in the last 2 months. Apparently his other patient went on to have a CVS, which was normal, and she's in her second trimester now. I just hope I'm that lucky... :shrug:
CJ


----------



## juleslane

Hi CJ,

i just received a phone call from my doc a few hours ago, telling me that at my 9 wk sonogram, they found a cyst on the baby's umbilical cord. I have been on google ever since, and not liking what I see. No advice for you, but wanted to let you know that you are not alone. Any new updates???


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YES! I did some research myself in the medical literature: appears that the ones identified in first trimester tend to resolve by second trimester and there is NO increased incidence of chromosomal problems in these babies who are born completely normal. I thought this was very reassuring! On the other hand, the risk of chromosomal problems seem to be quite high (I've read 10-50%) in babies with umbilical cord cysts identified in the second and third trimester. So while I thought this was reassuring, I didn't know if the cyst found on my U/S would resolve or not (and I didn't want to just sit back, wait and see), so I had a CVS done on Thursday. Expecting the results back on Tuesday... Did they offer you any testing for baby's chromosomes? I understand what you're going through, PM me if you want to chat some more off thread. :hugs:
CJ


----------



## juleslane

Thanks CJ for replying!! I couldn't find the PM button(new here), but please please please PM me and fill me on on the CVS if you are comfortable with it. I am so worried:( I called to get a second opinion from the new doc I will be seeing. She basically told me what I already knew. To get an opinion from a high risk doc. I have an appt for a Nuchal Translucency scan already on Dec 3rd, and that's the soonest I can be seen with the holiday near. It's killing me to wait! My doc also said, her gut is telling her they were wrong. She said she has never seen this before(doesn't mean anything to me!), and she thinks they over judged this, cause at 9 weeks, the cord is so fat and coiled, and it wasn't a high tech sonogram, so she said they can't see much. I am taking that all in with a grain of salt, but I pray she is right.
I have already decided, if it is still there at 12 weeks 3 days when I go on the 3rd, I will most likely opt for testing. Scary though. Did the CVS hurt at all???


----------



## JillianMac

My doctor just found a cyst on my baby's umbilical cord at 9 weeks. I was wondering if you were given any information about the size, location etc. of the cyst, as I wasn't. Also, were you given the option for the CVS right away? I haven't really had any information given to me and information is hard to come by on the internet. Hope your test went well.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

JillianMac said:


> My doctor just found a cyst on my baby's umbilical cord at 9 weeks. I was wondering if you were given any information about the size, location etc. of the cyst, as I wasn't. Also, were you given the option for the CVS right away? I haven't really had any information given to me and information is hard to come by on the internet. Hope your test went well.

Hi there, was not given info about the size, just that it was on the umbilical cord and the risk for chromosomal problems was 10%. Yes, I was offered the CVS on the spot. Test went well, no cramping or bleeding. Got the results yesterday, no trisomies and a girl!!! :happydance:
PM me if you want to chat more!!!
CJ


----------



## E&L's mummy

CJ this is seeming more and more comman. i did wonder if it is getting more comman or that scans are advancing so easier to detect iyswim.

so pleased you have all found someone else to talk to about this. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## juleslane

Hi CJ,

Thanks for sending me a message. Maybe it's because i am new here, but I can't PM for some reason?? Not sure why?? I would love to know how things turned out, if you don't mind sharing?? You can write on my visitor board if you don't want to post here. I have my nuchal scan tomorrow, and will be talking to the specialist about the cyst. I have been worried sick for the past 2 weeks waiting for this appt. I hope thing went well for you!!


----------



## Jasa1911

Sorry this is a little belated but I havent been able to find you in second tri and I was wondering how you were going on with the news of the cyst.

Im so glad your results have come back fine! And its a GIRL! Wow. You must be so relieved? I know I am relieved fro you!

Hope all the other Ladies on this thread get the results they are also looking for Good Luck all!

S x


----------



## mamaof3boys

I was told today (at 10 weeks) that I also have cysts on my babies' umbilical cord. They didn't say a single thing other than we'll have to watch it. I asked what would happen if they got bigger, and didn't get a real clear answer. I am really nervous after reading about it on the internet. I would like to know why I wasn't offered a CVS? I am due back in 4 weeks with another ultrasound. I also have hemmorghing on the uterus that hasn't gotten better or worse since 5 weeks gestational age.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

mamaof3boys said:


> I was told today (at 10 weeks) that I also have cysts on my babies' umbilical cord. They didn't say a single thing other than we'll have to watch it. I asked what would happen if they got bigger, and didn't get a real clear answer. I am really nervous after reading about it on the internet. I would like to know why I wasn't offered a CVS? I am due back in 4 weeks with another ultrasound. I also have hemmorghing on the uterus that hasn't gotten better or worse since 5 weeks gestational age.

Hmmmm seems strange they wouldn't have addressed this issue with you... Most of the cysts do go away after first trimester, but there is still a risk of 1/10 of chromosomal abnormality. If it's something you're worried about definitely call your doctor and ask!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jasa1911 said:


> Sorry this is a little belated but I havent been able to find you in second tri and I was wondering how you were going on with the news of the cyst.
> 
> Im so glad your results have come back fine! And its a GIRL! Wow. You must be so relieved? I know I am relieved fro you!
> 
> Hope all the other Ladies on this thread get the results they are also looking for Good Luck all!
> 
> S x

Hey Jasa, everything is fine indeed! I have been hanging out in the second tri thread


----------



## mamaof3boys

Thanks for your reply, I have been so worried about this..I just can't stop thinking about it. I think I will call my doctor.


----------



## michiganmommy

My husband and I had lost twins in a miscarriage a few years ago. Thankfully we now have a healthy 2 year old son...but it was not an easy pregnancy, so with this current pregnancy i am considered high risk. I had an ultrasound done at 8 weeks and was told by my doctor that there was an umbilical cord cyst. I asked her what that meant, and she said that she had no idea--SHE HAD NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE IN HER CAREER! great. why did i get to be the lucky one?:flower: So anyway, i am now 11 weeks and just had another conventional ultrasound to check on the status of the cyst. After that? who knows? All the stuff that i read on the net scares me...but its in God's hands.


----------



## babygirl1982

Is there anyone who can give me some advice on umbilical cord cysts? i was told they found one @ 8weeks..i go to a high risk dr on march 1..I am really a nervous wreck..


----------



## E&L's mummy

PM junebug_CJ hun. she knows quite a bit. xxx


----------



## babygirl1982

I dont know how to get ahold of her on here...im stressed to the max


----------



## babygirl1982

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jasa1911 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry this is a little belated but I havent been able to find you in second tri and I was wondering how you were going on with the news of the cyst.
> 
> Im so glad your results have come back fine! And its a GIRL! Wow. You must be so relieved? I know I am relieved fro you!
> 
> Hope all the other Ladies on this thread get the results they are also looking for Good Luck all!
> 
> S x
> 
> Hey Jasa, everything is fine indeed! I have been hanging out in the second tri threadClick to expand...

I was wondering if u could give some advice on cysts..im so worried


----------



## E&L's mummy

ill do it for you hun. she hangs around the june thread on second tri mostly. but she is super busy at work. i will get in touch with her for you xxxxx


----------



## babygirl1982

thanks so much


----------



## E&L's mummy

no probs, she is very busy tho so give her a day or two to get in touch xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey there babygirl1982, can't private message you so thought I'd answer here...
Did you have the chance to read over the thread?

Seems that most of the umbilical cord cysts detected on U/S in first trimester resolve by second trimester, and the babies followed up at birth that had these were all fine! However, there is a small subset of the cysts that don't resolve by second trimester, and it is these babies who are at risk of chromosomal problems, mainly trisomy 18 (much worse than Down syndrome, which is trisomy 21). Personally, DH and I didn't want to wait to see if it would resolve, and we opted to have CVS to look at the baby's chromosomes at 12 weeks. Everything was fine, and the cyst resolve by the next ultrasound (and this is what happens to the MAJORITY of them!).

How many weeks will you be when you see the consultant?
The odds are on your side that everything will turn out fine, it is just a small subset of the cysts that are of concern!

Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## babygirl1982

Thanks for the info..i will be eleven weeks when i go march the 1..i am so nervous..they found the cyst last week on ultrasound..is this common about cysts?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Umbilical cord cysts were thought to be quite rare, but I think that since our ability to detect them has improved, more and more are being found. I know how you feel, we went from 7 weeks 6 days to 12 weeks before having the CVS done, then another week for results... It is definitely nerve wracking, but as I said, the majority are just a false alarm and nothing is wrong with baby!


----------



## babygirl1982

thanks so much..that makes me feel alittle better..did that test hurt? i just hope its gone when i go back..


----------



## Junebug_CJ

The CVS just felt like an uncomfortable pap test to be honest... My uterus is retroverted (so in an unusual position) so the cervix was difficult to access. Most people don't find it's any different from a pap test that just lasts a bit longer. Took all of 8 minutes to do... Is the plan for them to do a repeat ultrasound when you see them in March?


----------



## babygirl1982

Yea im pretty sure they will..i switched to a high risk dr so march will be my first visit with him..im hoping it will be gone..ive heard that even the cysts that stay the second trimester also can be ok..im sick over this


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, the majority of those that persist into second tri are fine, there is a 1/10 risk of chromosomal problems at that point, so 9/10 that everything is fine! Where do you live?


----------



## babygirl1982

I live in knoxville tn..ill be glad when this is over..my nerves are gone


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh hun, I don't know what else to say... I know it's very stressful, DH wouldn't even let me talk about the pregnancy at all when we were in "waiting to find out" mode, since he didn't want to get attached... I felt very much alone. We didn't tell anyone about the pregnancy until we got the CVS results back at 13 weeks... Just keep reminding yourself that in most cases, everything is fine!


----------



## babygirl1982

thanks so much for everything...keep me in ur prayers and good luck


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I will, and please keep me posted!!!


----------



## babygirl1982

I will...thanks so much


----------



## babygirl1982

just wanted to let u know the cyst was gone yesterday and everything looked good


----------



## E&L's mummy

pleased for you xxxx


----------



## luci77

I just found out that my baby has a cyst in the umbilical cord. I am 10 weeks pregnant waiting to go back for a follow up in 2 weeks but this " waiting game" is driving me insane. Everything i find on the net says that umbilical cord cyst is related to anormalities.:nope:


----------



## TLM2011

Hi everyone. I found this thread through a google search. I see it is old, but not sure if anyone gets updates that anyone posted. They found cysts on my baby's umbilical cord at 8 weeks. I go back in 3 weeks for another test, but until them I am panicking. Does anyone have any stories? How did their results go? I am just very nervous and looking for anyone.


----------



## TLM2011

Please, anyone!


----------



## TLM2011

Going to try to post a bunch so I can PM people.. Just looking for stories


----------



## Blondie007

Hi TLM, I have no experience with this, sorry but you might be better posting in gestational complications for more chance if replies. Good luck, I hope it works out for you x


----------



## E&L's mummy

hi im in touch with the OP and will let her know you have comented and she can hopefully share her story with you xxx


----------



## TLM2011

Thank you E&L VERY much!!!


----------



## sueforizzle

I was told I had a cyst in the fetus's umbilical cord at 7 weeks. The doctor said it's very VERY common and the probability of issues arising from it and VERY low and the issue would resolve itself although they will monitor it. I was also told that most women don't even know the fetus has this because it's very hard to spot on an ultrasound. So for all the ladies out there that got this diagnosis, Relax ;) Not such a big issue. :)


----------

